
Stealing Credit Cards from FUZE via Bluetooth - detaro
https://blog.ice9.us/2018/04/stealing-credit-cards-from-fuze-bluetooth.html
======
fuzecard
Please visit our website and see our future plan.
[https://fuzecard.com/FUZE_NOTICE_20180406.png](https://fuzecard.com/FUZE_NOTICE_20180406.png)

